#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Calicut btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Calicut Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*NIT* *Calicut** Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT* *Calicut** Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT* *Calicut** Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Bio Technology
16751

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Bio Technology
23046

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
13101

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
20940

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Civil Engineering
12303

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Civil Engineering
18870

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Computer Science & Engineering
6869

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Computer Science & Engineering
16440

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
8421

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
13984

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Electronics & Communication Engineering
5949

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Electronics & Communication Engineering
12222

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Engineering Physics
11763

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Engineering Physics
19985

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Mechanical Engineering
5953

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Mechanical Engineering
10005

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Production Engineering
13629

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Calicut
Production Engineering
18181





*NIT* *Calicut** Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringProduction EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil Engineering
*NIT* *Calicut** Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*

 Total fees payable at the time of admission
  INR 42,702





*NIT* *Calicut** Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 12,000/- Per Year.

*NIT* *Calicut** Engineering Placements 2012:*

*Branch*
*No of eligible students*
*No of Students placed*
*Placement %*
*Average Salary (LPA)*

* Computer Science Engineering (CSE)*
88
88
100%
6.7

* Electronics & Communication Engineering (ECE)*
84
84
100%
5.4

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering (EEE)*
80
75
94%
5.2

* Mechanical Engineering (ME)*
81
81
100%
8.4

* Production Engineering (PE)*
24
22
91%
4.5

*Civil Engineering (Civil)*
71
62
87%
3.8

*Chemical Engineering (CHE)*
41
38
93%
5.9

*Total*
469
450
95.95
5.94





*NIT* *Calicut** Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*set in align=lepta picturesque landscape at the foothills of the Western Ghats, National Institute of Technology Calicut (NITC) is located about 22 kilometers north-east of Calicut City. National Institute of Technology Calicut is a Technical Institution of national importance set up by an Act of parliament(Act 29 of 2007) namely, the National Institute of technology Act 2007, which received the assent of the President of India on 5th June,2007. The provision of the Act have come into force with effect from 15th August,2007 as per Notification S.O.1384(E) dated 9th August, 2007 of the MHRD(Dept. of Higher Education),New Delhi. As per the provision of the said Act, this Institution runs on non profitable basis.


*Central library:*Central Library at National Institute of Technology Calicut, Kerala State, India, offers its services to about 8000 users comprising undergraduate, post graduate students and research scholars of different branches of Engineering and Faculty and Staff from various departments of the institute and Neighboring Institutions. The NITC Library underwent considerable modernisation over the past decade in terms of traditional holdings, back volume collections, digital resources, electronic databases etc.

*NIT* *Calicut** Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
NIT Calicut has totally thirteen hostels including four PG Hostels and one Ladies Hostel. The boys hostels are situated close to the academic area, while ladies hostel is within the residential campus. Total number of inmates of NITC Hostels is nearly 2906. Apart from the mess in every hostel a mini canteen is also available in the hostel premises. STD/ISD facilities are available in almost all hostels. Students are permitted to use own computers in their rooms. Facilities for recreation are also provided in all the hostels.

*NIT* *Calicut** Address:*  Dr. R. Vijaya Kumar, Chairperson , Under Graduate Admissions , NITC, NIT Campus P.O, Calicut  673601, India.

*NIT* *Calicut** Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Calicut btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Calicut btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VIT Chennai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Sir,
> I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?
> 
> 
> Thankyou


Your rank will be around 17000....

----------

